# Grandma Brag



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Corbin arrived at 2:37 this afternoon. He weighed 6#14 oz. Mom and baby are doing fine. Thanks to all of you who kept them in your thoughts and prayers. I won't get to see them until next weekend, and I'm sure this week will drag by! Here's a shot of my son, his wife and the new baby.

[attachment=40021:The_Houstons.jpg]


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

OMG he is gorgeous...CONGRATULATIONS.

Hopefully the time doesnt take too long to pass before you get to see him.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

:cloud9: i bet your over the moon,l hope time passes quickly ,i bet you cant wait to see them ..jo


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Congratulations, he's beautiful :wub:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Congratulations Grandma!!! :aktion033: You must be so proud!!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Adorable..congrats!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!! He is so precious. I'm so happy for you!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Conratulations!!! I know you are so happy!!!!! Such a wonderful time in the lives of parents and grandparents!!!!!


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Congratulations Lynne!!! He is so sweet.








Joy


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Congrats Lynne! I know you must be over the moon with excitement.


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

How sweet! Congratulations!


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)




----------



## mamamia (Jul 26, 2008)

Congradulations!!! He's precious :wub:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Congratulations Grandma!!! What and adorable family :wub: 
Your new grandson is gorgeous :wub: 
[attachment=40022:basket.jpg]


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:chili: :wub: what a precious picture :wub: :chili: Congrats Grandma


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Oh, what a precious soul. Congrats to you and your family :wub:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Congratulations on a beautiful grandson, Lynne!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Congratulations!!!!

Being a grandmother is the best!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Congratulations to your family!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS , what a darling baby :wub: Sarah


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Congrats Lynne! What a beautiful family!


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

He is beautiful!! congratulations!


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

:wub: :wub: :wub: Congratulations to you and your family! Babies are great, but grandchildren.....well.....we should probably start a Spoild Grandbaby site!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Aw-congrats Grandma!! :chili: Very cute pic and what a cute name!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Awwww....CONGRATULATIONS Grandma!!! What a precious picture...Your grandchild is beautiful!!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Thank you all for the wonderful comments. I just heard from my son. He was supposed to get to take his family home this afternoon, but the nurse came in and told them that Corbin's bellirubin numbers were slightly elavated. So, he's going to have to stay in the hospital for another day.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh .. what a precious little baby Corbin is ( love his name too! ) What joy he will bring to your family!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Congratulations Grandma, what a beautiful baby :wub:


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

Awesome! Congrats.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Awwwww congratulations!!!!!!! So Grammy, have you decided what you want to be called?

Grandmom
Grammy
Gran
Granny
Grandmommy
there are lots more, but I can't think of them right now.....how exciting!!!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Aug 19 2008, 05:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=621678


> Awwwww congratulations!!!!!!! So Grammy, have you decided what you want to be called?
> 
> Grandmom
> Grammy
> ...


I'm Grandma. This is #5 for me, all boys. Two of my kids are through having babies and one that hasn't started. I guess if she doesn't give me a granddaughter, I'll just have to look for more girl maltese puppies to dote on. lol


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

He is beautiful! Congratulations. :wub:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Oh congrats!!!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

What a lovely picture of your son, DIL and grandbaby.....best wishes!!!!!!!!


----------

